# Just a lil nitrous...



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok, I did a quick search, and found nothing to my liking. This is fairly dumb, but I still wanna know. For a GA16, how could I go about a very mild nitrous system, like 15hp or so. I'd like to avoid all the extra work and stuff involved in a serious setup and I was wondering if it is possible to do something very mild with it. Any thoughts?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well.... the smallest nozzle i think they have is a 35, thats 35hp.. but, if you are going to spend 600+$ on a nitrous kit.. why not just hold off another year, and go turbo... so much more power, and its infiante.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

if i was you...i'd listen to holy200sx...why pay 600 for 35hp then 30 or how much it is to fill it up. just hold up and turbo that baby]

later


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck a 35 shot...thats what i said, and now i have a 55, w bottle heare, purge kit, gauges, and more shit...its really fun and cheap and it can beat alot of ass, without all the money (i dont use it alot)....HAHA im in college, and i need all that turbo money to put into school ...send donations if possible though haha peace


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that "heare" word was suppose to be HEATER...it DOUBLES the power that a typical "cold" bottle produces.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

heater or no heater, if you run the pressure too high, youll damage the n2o solenoid. i was gonna go the turbo route too, but ive got this setup on my car now and im gathering all the parts for a direct port setup... unless this engine blows, im staying nitrous'd for now.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i could hardly ever get to the needed 900psi of bottle pressure without the heater....i would spray at like 600 psi and barely feel shit...the zex heater like i have shuts off automatically at a certain temp to prevent burned soleniods of anything like that....so its all good


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Sounds kool. Hate to ask, but what is the cheapest way to do it? I could find my own bottle if I have to, but what about everthing else? I kinda want a different bottle, something really small, it won't be used hardly at all.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well.. get the 10lb bottle, and you will have a nice long supply of it.. you can get them for almost 200$ on ebay.. with a few accessories..


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

you could always go turbo + nitrous for spooling...hehe

but make sure your fuel system is up to it, and that you dont have too small of a turbo, or youll over spin it. youll prolly also need a 3" exhaust for all the extra leftovers


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> *i could hardly ever get to the needed 900psi of bottle pressure without the heater....i would spray at like 600 psi and barely feel shit...the zex heater like i have shuts off automatically at a certain temp to prevent burned soleniods of anything like that....so its all good *


 i know what you mean... currently i have no problems hitting 2000 psi!! lol, i live in az and the heat from the trunk alone raises the pressure almost ridiculously. i have to ice it down to bring the pressure down. in the winter time though, ill need a heater too.


----------



## wheelzse-r (Sep 18, 2003)

I have my bottle mounted on the pass. floor board next to my stock heater. I can get my bottle to 1100 no problem. i only run the bottle at the track so i just unbolt the brackets after the races. in south dakota it does get kind of hard to keep heat in the bottles this time of the year.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea my bottle is always at about 60 then the heater gets it to like 900-1000...mine is where my backseat use to be, so it needs a heater...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

600 i meant....not 60


----------



## ah64Dr (Sep 30, 2003)

You can get smaller bottles if you like. 5lb bottle are a nice size, but if you really want small, you can grab a small 1lb bottle like the bikes use. It would only be good for about 1 good shot though. You could grab a used kit ( NX, ZEX, or NOS) for about $300 to $400, then sell the 10lb bottle and pick up a smaller one. You just need to decide if you want to run a wet or dry kit. I have a feeling that once you feel power (even with a 35 shot) your going to want the larger bottle so you can shoot more. Da nawz is addicting! 

BTW, about the bottle pressure thing. I opened my bottle about 2 weeks ago after my bottle had been in my car (in the sun) all day. Turns out I had a weak spot in my line and when the bottle got about half open...............BOOM! I had N20 and ice chips flying everywhere, got frost bite ( just small spots) on my hand trying to turn the bottle off to save my gas. I lost 9 lbs of go-juice in about 10 seconds, and my line was wasted. Everyone in the parking lot was in shock and I just jumped in the car after I got the gas shut down and drove off like nothing happened....with my shades on of coarse


----------

